

Facebook testing new homepage? - jetupper
http://i.imgur.com/ewWQX.png?1

======
jonrussell
What device was this captured on, and where in the world was it taken? Hard to
say it is testing anything without more details, ie is this the app sign-in
screen or Web-based? Can you provide more info?

Certainly it is a cleaner and more aesthetically pleasing look though.

